# can pigeons move their eggs?



## pige pige (Jun 1, 2014)

so pair of pigeon layed egg on ledge but due to some reason i cant have them lay eggs on that ledge last 2 times they layed eggs on my ac.ac is fine wid me but this time time they layed on ledge so my question is if i move those eggs to ac.can they move it back to ledge?i mean can they pick up eggs and fly wid them 10 feet?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

No, they do not have the ability to pick up and move eggs in that way.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

pige pige said:


> so pair of pigeon layed egg on ledge but due to some reason i cant have them lay eggs on that ledge last 2 times they layed eggs on my ac.ac is fine wid me but this time time they layed on ledge so my question is if i move those eggs to ac.can they move it back to ledge?i mean can they pick up eggs and fly wid them 10 feet?


Wild gola pigeons won't move neither accept their eggs when moved to a different location. They will only take eggs in the nest made by themselves. They will abandon the eggs and nest too if they saw you touching the eggs and nest.
They can roll the eggs with their beaks near the nest but won't be able to pick them up to shift them to a new location. If you move them from ledge they will abandon them for good.


----------

